# hardware über lpt-port steuern



## Tobias K. (1. Mai 2002)

tach auch

ich wusste nicht genau ob das hier zu hardware oder zu programmieren gehört aber ich fang erstmal an:

ich hab mich mal ein bischen damit beschäftigt selbst gebaute hardware (erstmal eine LED) über den druckerport leuchten zu lassen.
und die hardware funktioniert auch, wenn ich sie ohne computer teste. aber wenn ich sie am computer teste funktioniert es einfach nicht.

der quellcode funktioniert eingentlich auch. wenn ich z.b. was auf dem drucker ausgebe. wenn ich dann versuche auf den druckerport zuzugreifen wenn kein drucker angeschlossen ist (um meine LED zu steuern) passiert bei meinem programm nichts mehr. kann es vielleicht sein das der computer dann sozusagen versucht den drucker zu öffnen (was er ja nicht kann da keiner angeschlossen ist)?

ich hab mir dann nochmal die pinbelegung des druckerports angeguckt und da steht das pin13(glaub ich) dafür zuständig ist zu gucken ob der drucker bereit ist. wenn das so ist wie kann ich das problem lösen?? oder liegt es an was anderem?

so ich hoffe ich hab mein problem gut genug erklärt.

mfg umbrasaxum


----------



## Robert Martinu (2. Mai 2002)

An sich reichts, ein Byte auf 0000:0408 zu schreiben, dann liegt das entsprechende Bitmuster an den Pins 2-9 an(wenn Du direkten Zugriff auf die Hardware hast).

Problematisch könnten die Treiberbausteine der neueren Parallelports sein. Die CMOS-Bausteine liefern weniger Spannung und weit weniger Strom als die älteren Modelle, unter Umständen sieht Deine LED für den PC wie ein Kurzschluss aus.
Hast Du schon mal probiert, den Pegel der Signalleiungen mit einem hochohmigen Voltmeter zu messen?


----------



## Tobias K. (2. Mai 2002)

das ist nicht genau mein problem. sondern der computer versucht einen drucker zu erkennen obwohl keiner dran!

zu den technischen daten des ports:
die spannung die dort anliegt beträgt 5 Volt!
und "mann" kann ohne probleme 10mA "daraus holen"! bei meiner schaltung hab ich die LED nicht direkt angeschlossen sondern das alles mit einem transistor gemacht! und meine schaltung zieht auch nur 2mA! also sollte das kein problem sein.


----------



## Robert Martinu (2. Mai 2002)

Hast Du das Ganze schon unter Dos ausprobiert? Unter Windows (insb. der NT-Schiene) kann Dir das Multitasking und die damit verbundenen Regelmentierungen des HW-Zugriffes Probleme machen.



btw: ist der Parallelport auf normal oder auf ECP/EPP? Letteres macht die Programmierung komplizierter.


----------



## Tobias K. (2. Mai 2002)

nabend

also mein programm läuft als konsolen anwendung unter windows 98 wie der port im bios eingestellt ist kann ich jetzt nicht gucken weil der rechner nicht will! hat aber nichts mit meinen versuchen zu tun

umbrasaxum


----------



## Tobias K. (4. Mai 2002)

so ich hab nach gesehen und es stand auf epp und ich hab es dann mal auf normal umgestellt.


----------

